# Denied Press Creditials for Bellator 132



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So I have been granted press credentials from Bellator on two separate occasions and had applied for credentials again for Bellator 132. This time however, I was denied on the basis that there wasn't enough room in the press section. Apparently the new system for Bellator has done so well that media outlets are scrambling to cover their events. What do you guys think?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> What do you guys think?


Yeah.

Probably.


Did you name-drop MMAFreak to get your credentials before?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So I have been granted press credentials from Bellator on two separate occasions and had applied for credentials again for Bellator 132. This time however, I was denied on the basis that there wasn't enough room in the press section. Apparently the new system for Bellator has done so well that media outlets are scrambling to cover their events. What do you guys think?


new regime, bigger aspirations and they probably think having relatively minor league sites in the press section might make them look minor league by association. I do think if you had them in the past its kind of BS. To deny coverage to the little guys who supported you on the way up seems shady on a personal level.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Write them a heated email. They will hand you one.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> new regime, bigger aspirations and they probably think having relatively minor league sites in the press section might make them look minor league by association. * I do think if you had them in the past its kind of BS. To deny coverage to the little guys who supported you on the way up seems shady on a personal level.*


This really.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Not to sound rude, but did MMAFreak really have that kind of pull to get entry to press events?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, I got into Bellator events before under MMA Freak, it was more about me then anything. I followed the application procedures. Also the media application this year is going through a third party website whereas they used to do it directly.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

When BJorn ran Bellator Dave from 7/11 could have gotten press credentials covering for Hockey forum.


Scott Coker is raising a different kind of animal. The fact that you have covered before is your leverage. Keep at it and cover for mma forum instead of mma freak or I'm gonna be forced to infract you and display my abuse of power.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Abuse of power? What? Anyways I was actually able to get credentials under the Coker era last October, I think it's just that this year instead of doing everything themselves they're having a third party issue press credentials so that might be a part of it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

We'll stay at it Kanto, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well RFA is holding an event in my area next month so I'll be applying for media credentials there. Also I'll be applying to UFC 184 as well. That should be an interesting process.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

They might have read that article you wrote about TUF that was 3 months out of date? 


I joke, keep at it Kanto


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, that I will keep doing.


----------

